# Vintage Lusina Geneve Lady's Watch



## cassidy (May 10, 2008)

Hi, everybody. I guess I must just like seeing my name in lights or something: Hope the posts aren't getting tedious. Anyway, was tooling around Toronto this afternoon, hitting my usual haunts, and found an interesting old lady's watch--an old watch for a lady, as well, I'm sure, as a watch for an old lady--marked "Lusina Geneve" with a subdial for the seconds at the 6 o'clock position. Above that dial is the word "Extra." What would that mean? Nothing indicating it's a jewelled movement. Manual wind, and appears to keep time very well. But it's very obviously a vintage (1940s maybe) watch and the back is rather badly corroded. Got it for a pittance; may be that it's worth every penny I paid, but I'm pretty happy. I think what I most like is the gunmetal-blue hands on both the face and the subdial, although they are quite delicate and it's hard to appreciate the colour without looking closely. Can't even post an image till I get a decent camera; mine is useless for this stuff. But is this just one more very low-grade Swiss watch that wasn't worth picking up, or does it hold any interest to a collector?


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Good for you Cass.

The corrosion could be that the watch is plated and not stainless steal. Get youself a 'scratch-brush' to clean it up a bit then polish it afterwards - it did the same with a circa 1945 Doxa which come up a treat - Get yourself a camera and post some pics sometime - cheers S


----------



## cassidy (May 10, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> Good for you Cass.
> 
> The corrosion could be that the watch is plated and not stainless steal. Get youself a 'scratch-brush' to clean it up a bit then polish it afterwards - it did the same with a circa 1945 Doxa which come up a treat - Get yourself a camera and post some pics sometime - cheers S


Hi, Stuart. Thanks so much for your reply. Is it possible to have a "vintage" digital camera? If so, I've got one. It really is useless for closeup stuff--if you saw the picture of my little novelty watch, you'll know what i mean. Someone thought, quite properly, that the face might have been handpainted, but that was the extremely grainy effect of the camera. I'm looking into investing in a new one, and I'll certainly read the tips offered here when looking. And I'll try the brush and polish, see how that works. Thanks again, and from Canada, Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## cassidy (May 10, 2008)

Gadzooks, I'm lost. I have been trying to save a couple of pictures of watches onto photobucket, as suggested so kindly by one of your members--it'll come to me who it was in a minute--but once I did that, I clicked on the "insert image" icon above and nothing happened: no dialogue box asking for a url. Whatever am I doing wrong??? (If it's permissible, the images--and I haven't had a chance to crop or edit or anything--are of the Lusina and a couple of my favourite Bulovas, and are at the following address.

I was hoping to ask whether it was likely that having the Lusina serviced (it runs, but not for very long) could do more harm than good, with such tiny, delicate components, and also whether I needed to have someone special service the Accutron, as I understand it's a rather unique movement.

Sorry to be so techno-stupid, but I'm trying. Really. (As my dad would say, "Yes, you are really trying.)

[email protected]


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi Cassidy,

I'm no help with the watch i'm afraid but if you're trying t odisplay your pictures from photobucket then once they are uploaded all you need to do is click on the IMG code box in photo bucket for the image that you want and paste it straight into the reply box. no messing with the "insert image" option needed.

It's the one i've ringed in the photo. Hope it helps.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

cassidy said:


> but once I did that, I clicked on the "insert image" icon above and nothing happened: no dialogue box asking for a url. Whatever am I doing wrong???


Do you have a pop-up blocker active?


----------



## cassidy (May 10, 2008)

mjolnir said:


> Hi Cassidy,
> 
> I'm no help with the watch i'm afraid but if you're trying t odisplay your pictures from photobucket then once they are uploaded all you need to do is click on the IMG code box in photo bucket for the image that you want and paste it straight into the reply box. no messing with the "insert image" option needed.
> 
> It's the one i've ringed in the photo. Hope it helps.


Thanks. I'll give that a try.


----------



## cassidy (May 10, 2008)

Robert said:


> cassidy said:
> 
> 
> > but once I did that, I clicked on the "insert image" icon above and nothing happened: no dialogue box asking for a url. Whatever am I doing wrong???
> ...


Darned if I know. I do most of this from an Internet cafe, and the rest of the time I steal a moment or two from work. But that may indeed be the problem; I'll look into it. thanks so much.


----------



## cassidy (May 10, 2008)

cassidy said:


> Gadzooks, I'm lost. I have been trying to save a couple of pictures of watches onto photobucket, as suggested so kindly by one of your members--it'll come to me who it was in a minute--but once I did that, I clicked on the "insert image" icon above and nothing happened: no dialogue box asking for a url. Whatever am I doing wrong??? (If it's permissible, the images--and I haven't had a chance to crop or edit or anything--are of the Lusina and a couple of my favourite Bulovas, and are at the following address.
> 
> I was hoping to ask whether it was likely that having the Lusina serviced (it runs, but not for very long) could do more harm than good, with such tiny, delicate components, and also whether I needed to have someone special service the Accutron, as I understand it's a rather unique movement.
> 
> ...


This is a really crappy picture, and I apologize for that. Am still hoping to upgrade the camera, but the furnace needs replacing and Revenue Canada wants its pound of flesh and... Anyway, this is the Lusina, uncropped, unedited, and fuzzy. Again, am I best to leave it as is? I'm thinking that if it were cleaned up and serviced, it would be a really, really attractive watch, but I'm a little bit afraid, given its age and delicacy, to try having it restored.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Best place to get it done is a company (retailer) up in Woodbridge, Damiani Jewellers, but you have to say I sent you, he will take care of you, they have no net sales or business, brick & mortar only so ya gotta walk in. Really all you can do to it is a new crystal and servicing with a 1 year complete piece warranty, dip the case in the ultrasonic, about a hundred bucks.


----------



## cassidy (May 10, 2008)

James said:


> Best place to get it done is a company (retailer) up in Woodbridge, Damiani Jewellers, but you have to say I sent you, he will take care of you, they have no net sales or business, brick & mortar only so ya gotta walk in. Really all you can do to it is a new crystal and servicing with a 1 year complete piece warranty, dip the case in the ultrasonic, about a hundred bucks.


Thanks so much, James. I will get up to see you sometime; nice to meet you here on the forum. Have you ever had a nice vintage piece damaged in being serviced? I'm most concerned, I must say, about the subdial, because I really like the look of the tiny, gunmetal-blue hands. And would the servicing help to clean up some of the discoloration (in a print, I would call it "foxing") on the dial?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

cassidy said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> > Best place to get it done is a company (retailer) up in Woodbridge, Damiani Jewellers, but you have to say I sent you, he will take care of you, they have no net sales or business, brick & mortar only so ya gotta walk in. Really all you can do to it is a new crystal and servicing with a 1 year complete piece warranty, dip the case in the ultrasonic, about a hundred bucks.
> ...


Only an enamel dialed pocket piece once. Why you think some pieces cost $200 some cost $550 and some $2,000 or more to service when all really the same movement, watchmakers cover their ass in case they ding a hand (mainly painted ones) or ding a dial which can happen and servicing too is based on the retail of the piece, or who you know lol

Dial crazing cannot be fixed but the crystal would improve things.


----------



## cassidy (May 10, 2008)

Was shopping in my usual haunts today and picked up what I think is a nice enough man's watch, a Benrus, 17 jewel, 10k rolled gold plate, seconds subdial at the 6 o'clock position. Black face, gold toned hands and markers. Markers only on the face; no numerals. Actually have reasonably good--not great like you folks do--pictures of the movement as well as the face, if I can remember how to get them onto photobucket and from there to here, which I will try again later. I'm an honest to God technodolt. Don't know what I'm even doing living in the 21st century.

Also found an old Superva woman's watch, again with the subdial, which is working fine, but the blessed minute hand fell off when I tried to set the time! And an old "Solar" 21 jewel lady's watch, very delicate and pretty.

Anyway, the Benrus crystal is lightly scratched all over, which detracts from the look of the watch in bright light, but otherwise seems in good shape, certainly for $15. Runs fine.

Can anybody tell me anything about Superva? Worth having serviced? (Also snagged a "Solar" 21 jewel lady's watch for $15, but also needs servicing. That one is going to have to wait.)


----------

